# auto tranny acting up? /6 sp conversion



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

My wife's 2001 540 wagon with auto tranny just started to hesitate or seem slow getting into reverse...almost seems to slip(?) engine seems to rev slightly and then gear engages... no weird noises or anything though and doesn't happen all the time. No problems with D.

We have 82K km...so just off warranty 
Is this going to be expensive??

Part two:
If tranny is dying...how expensive would it be to replace/fix vs. a 6 sp manual conversion? Anyone do this and is there a parts list of stuff needed?


----------



## bk540sport (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello, that was the question i have been waiting for i have a 98 a 540i sport auto, and i also want to convert i have been doing some research its not as expensive as you think, but i am still researching


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Man, I gotta believe it would be cheaper/easier to just find the 540i you want with a manual.

It isn't simply just changing the tranny...there are software headaches and reprogramming that you need to do as well. I don't know what you consider as being expensive but I gotta believe the cost of this versus finding a manual in the first place would be prohibitive. BMWs are expensive...that is just the cold hard truth of the matter.

However, wagon's were not offered with a manual as far as I know (in the US) but automatic transmissions are funny things. About half the time, they are very easy to fix and the other half, they are a nightmare to the point where it would be easier to replace the unit.

It could be as easy as changing the fluid in your tranny.


----------

